# I guess i can call this almost a skyline?.



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

I bought this two mnds ago, Nissan Stagea RS260 , a real monster wagon...


----------



## Ady682 (May 3, 2007)

that looks awesome, is it running an RB26DETT?


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

yes, autech built this wagon from rb25 to rb26...


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Stunning ! really like these, you gonna go the whole way & R34 the front end?


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

Not this year, but i have bought head lights. maybe I will restore the front end next year.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Ohh nice! I can see JBwangan drooling already.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

forking lovely! not keen on the wheels personally but overall the effect is stunning!

Liking stageas more and more every time i see one!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice ride :smokin: ,like that alot :thumbsup:


----------



## S GTR (Apr 1, 2006)

One hell of a station wagon, we should have more Stageas and less Volvos here in Sweden:chuckle:


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Do I spot a tilted rear right window in the first picture? Better get that amended.


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

cbljkkj said:


> Do I spot a tilted rear right window in the first picture? Better get that amended.


yeah that right.. the back door is to small... heh...


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

S GTR said:


> One hell of a station wagon, we should have more Stageas and less Volvos here in Sweden:chuckle:


I guess its one stagea in sweden also..  RS250!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks pretty good,do a conversion on the frontend and it will look ultra:smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

are those AWD or RWD?


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

All RS260 are AWD and some of the 250, but they are rare.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I was fortunate to drive a Stagea yesterday with a R34 RB26. Great car. Can't believe something so big moves so quick. Congrats on the car. It's beautiful.


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks JBwangan.


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats on the car, but for God's sake, do justice to such an amazing vehicle put some proper rims on it!! Those chome wheels look HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

This 20" rims are a good fit, are very good on the car. and i think they are nice.. black and chrome goes well together.


----------



## Lesliedc (Jan 23, 2007)

It looks really good in the black and chrome. I don't envy you keeping it clean though. Personally I don't think you should put an R34 front on it.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Personally I like the look of the Stagea so I would not do the Skyline front clip conversion and btw if I am right it makes the nose wider and therefore out of proportion!


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

JBwangan said:


> I was fortunate to drive a Stagea yesterday with a R34 RB26. Great car. Can't believe something so big moves so quick. Congrats on the car. It's beautiful.


 Frist I want to say Hi Jay I can't belive you drove her six months before I came up with the money to buy her.... I will do my best to make the best car I can.....James


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Lesliedc said:


> It looks really good in the black and chrome. I don't envy you keeping it clean though. Personally I don't think you should put an R34 front on it.


Problem with the r34 front is it is Bl**dy expensive and also the few I have seen in the flesh have not looked anywhere near as neat close up . 
This maybe as its a fibreglass kit and does not use r34 parts ( see sticky in stagea section)


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks very nice, but the chrome wheels are garish and tacky - put some proper ones on :chuckle:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

good looking 

what engine is in it? and hp?


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

Really stunning car you have there.Pictures under the hood?


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

Dohc said:


> good looking
> 
> what engine is in it? and hp?


Hi there guy's this has a RB26DETT pushing 1.4 bar and we are at about 320hp...I'm working right now to clean her up....waiting for parts to come in lots of oem stuff......thank alot for looking.....James


----------



## Norway (Jan 19, 2003)

its a RB26DETT and it is original under the hood.. 

Have some pictures at home but are 2 weeks at work now.


----------



## Club S Turbo (Feb 11, 2007)

The RS260s are nice cars, bit of a boulavard bruiser. They move decently, too.

The only drawback to them is that they are a mix of two different cars. The Stagea uses an extended C34/C35 Laurel frame, as well as suspension. The running gear is RB of course, which was shared between the Skyline and Laurels (C33-C35 Laurels, R31-R34 Skylines)

It's pretty much a bastard car, but Nissan seems to do that a lot with their lower model cars.

I have a friend here in Japan that has an RS-Four that has some pretty serious bolt-on mods done to it. He also did a 5 speed manual swap from an R33 GT-R for the ATESSA E-TS system.

Over all, I love WNC34 Stageas the best.

Nice lookin car ya got there, chief. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Loving the car mate i think it looks great as it is. 

Looks in mint condition.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A body shop owner I know here has one with RB26 and a T51R Kai pushing 800 ps, one moster!


----------



## frank35 (Oct 22, 2008)

*wow.*



Norway said:


> I bought this two mnds ago, Nissan Stagea RS260 , a real monster wagon...


This is the best looking Stagea Ive ever seen. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

that's a really nice looking car......can we see some engine pic's please?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and don't forget to check out this bit of the forum: General Stagea Chat - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum
and the Owners club: Stagea O C


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Club S Turbo said:


> The RS260s are nice cars, bit of a boulavard bruiser. They move decently, too.
> 
> The only drawback to them is that they are a mix of two different cars. The Stagea uses an extended C34/C35 Laurel frame, as well as suspension. The running gear is RB of course, which was shared between the Skyline and Laurels (C33-C35 Laurels, R31-R34 Skylines)
> 
> ...


You seem pretty clued up on the stageas. I will be transplanting a RB27 with Trust 6 speed box, from a RWD R23GTSt into my stagea, that all ready has RB26 and GTR box. I plan to take all the running gear form the R32 GTs and put it into the stagea. Do you know how easily this lot will bolt up?
Thread here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/92148-project-stagea-2.html


----------

